

Show HN: My Chrome extension, Better History, recently hit 1.0 - roykolak

Hey there. Chrome is a great browser, but browsing your history sure stinks and the history extensions available feel poorly designed.<p>My extension is called Better History. 
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/obciceimmggglbmelaidpjlmodcebijb<p>I've tackled a few important milestones that take Better History miles above the other history options. Core features...<p><pre><code>  * Organizing history into digestible time intervals
  * Grouping visits from the same domain
  * Enhancing day filters
  * Using Preferences UI
  * Deleting beyond removing single visits
  * Evolving the time interval interface
  * Making search actually work
</code></pre>
I think the last point is the most important. Searching your history in Chrome is completely broken if you ask me. I put lots of energy into fixing that and you can read about it here:
http://automagical.posterous.com/making-chromes-history-searching-better<p>Fun Facts. It took about 85 days to hit 500 users. It took 1 day to up that number to 1,840 users. The next day it doubled to 3,763 users. Pretty exciting!<p>The jump in users was due to the Chrome Store redesign and the promotions that I prepared. Check them out here: 
http://automagical.posterous.com/three-promotions-for-better-history<p>Any feedback you have about Better History would be awesome.
======
The_Sponge
I just installed it. I use my history a fair amount. I'll be back here on
Monday.

~~~
The_Sponge
The first thing that really kicks ass is that search doesn't suck. It's pretty
amazing that it's a browser made by Google and that I still have to hunt for
things. I really like the fact that you went with the pref UI. There were so
many choices you could have made, but sticking with an established appearance
really was a smart one. The only real feature request I have is thumbnails. I
don't even mean live ones or anything, they could just be off browsershots or
whatever.

Anyways, that's my 2¢.

